

Chesterton: The outline of sanity - i04n
http://www.chesterton.org/discover-chesterton/chesterton-101/lecture-47/

======
i04n
For they go on saying that the big fish eats the little fish, without asking
whether little fish swim up to big fish and ask to be eaten. They accept the
devouring dragon without wondering whether a fashionable crowd of princesses
ran after the dragon to be devoured. They have never heard of a fashion; and
do not know the difference between fashion and fate. The necessitarians have
here carefully chosen the one example of something that is certainly not
necessary, whatever else is necessary. They have chosen the one thing that
does happen still to be free, as a proof of the unbreakable chains in which
all things are bound. Very little is left free in the modern world; but
private buying and selling are still supposed to be free; and indeed still are
free; if anyone has a will free enough to use his freedom. Children may be
driven by force to a particular school. Men may be driven by force away from a
public-house. All sorts of people, for all sorts of new and nonsensical
reasons, may be driven by force to a prison. But nobody is yet driven by force
to a particular shop.

